# Best Orijen Variety



## Alma (Sep 28, 2010)

I was wondering what the best variety of Orijen dry dog food is once my puppy can eat adult dog food. The normal variety, the seafood variety, or the red region variety?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

why not rotate between all 3?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> why not rotate between all 3?


Good advice, that is what I did too, when my pups were on Orijen. 
Sometimes I'd rotate Acana in and out as well.


----------



## Alma (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I will try rotating them -- does anyone have experience rotating three foods like this? I am wondering how long the switchover should take (do I gradually change the food over the course of one week? two weeks?). Also, how long should my dog remain on each of the varieties before I start a new switchover?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Alma said:


> I think I will try rotating them -- does anyone have experience rotating three foods like this? I am wondering how long the switchover should take (do I gradually change the food over the course of one week? two weeks?). Also, how long should my dog remain on each of the varieties before I start a new switchover?


The switch will really depend on how your dog handles it. Some dogs can switch fast with no problems, while others may need a bit more time when transitioning to a new kibble. Start off slow and watch the stool to make sure they stay firm.

When I was feeding kibble I would feed the same for about a month or two and then rotate. I also rotated between canned to add some more variety and moisture.

I would rotate between the Orijen kibbles as well as the Acana kibbles.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

My adults liked the large breed puppy best of all.


----------



## GCNJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Alma said:


> I think I will try rotating them -- does anyone have experience rotating three foods like this? I am wondering how long the switchover should take (do I gradually change the food over the course of one week? two weeks?). Also, how long should my dog remain on each of the varieties before I start a new switchover?


I have been using Orijen and Acana for about a year now. When I buy it I bite the $ bullet and get three or four bags, all different. The dogs get one variety am and another pm. Two bags open all the time.
No switchover at all, when one is empty just grab another. Never a problem.
It is an expensive food but both my guys do very well on it and dont puke anymore or squirt out the back end like they did with some of the other so called premium foods I have given them.
Ya gotta do what ya gotta do............................


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Variety the spice of life. :tongue:Feed them in your rotation ~~all of them! Your dogs will give you kisses!:biggrin:


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

Because of the lower fat and higher fiber, I think the Orijen Senior formula is the best. I may give it a try soon.


----------

